# Albino Blue



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful 23# Albino Blue cat from the Ohio river have caught only 2 in my lifetime, Lynn's pole on my right is loading up and the tip is headed for the water as she was snapping this picture...........Doc


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

pretty fish. i wonder what an albino tastes like?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good looking fish congrats


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats awesome. Thanks for sharing. That would be on my wall. Or at least a replica would be.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks doc.pretty fish for sure
btw,did lynn get to the rod in time?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

And this is your other one!












I saved this picture when you orginally posted it. Thought it was the neatest fish I have ever seen. And now you have two.

Did you mean you have two albino blues plus this flathead?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Lewser, I had forgot about that Flathead, I have three to my credit here is the other Blue. It wasn't as white as the one I caught this weekend and weighted 16# the darkness on it's back is just from the camera

Rick, yep she don't miss too many fish thats one of the main reasons we have been using circle hooks since 1999, she boated twin 22# Blues one rod went down followed by the other rod, it was real wild for a bit on the water...............Doc


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats pretty neat. it would be cool to get one


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch doc..


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Looking Cat Doc!!!

Thanks for sharing... Was you out on the River on Sunday?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats a Great trophy Doc! ( and Lynn) way to go, always love seeing nice fish pics!
Salmonid


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doc nice cat there and a rare breed indeed.I have some albino channels in my pond that i put in from the hatchery a few years ago.They are around 5-7lbs now.You can sit on the back patio and see them swim around some times. Have even seen a hawk try to get one.But dropped it.  Randy


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats a pretty cool looking fish!
Thats a prize catch indeed!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice cat that thing look's cool congrat's


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics Doc. Nice!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great going Doc. 
Was that cat I caught on 1/1/06 an Albino? I think it was if I recall. 
Sent ya a PM too.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow that cool i have never seen a ablbio catfish except the on at cabellas


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Neat fish Doc! I just caught my second albino channel on 9/24 down in Cherokee Lake, TN!!! We were very surprised when he came up to say the least  He was less than 2 lbs and healthy and he went right back in the lake also.

I have never seen an albino blue cat - thanks for the pic!


----------

